# Injuries and continuing to train



## RustyShackleford (Feb 24, 2014)

There hasn't been a whole lot of activity in here lately so here it goes.  Many of us have been injured or are injured and still have to maintain some level of physical fitness for work related purposes.  Even people who train for personal reasons can relate to this thread.  Now, this is me typing from a personal standpoint, not as any sort of medical professional because I am not.  If your suffering from some sort of injury listen to what your doc and/or physical therapist says. 

My left leg is non-weight bearing for at least three more weeks and I am currently 10 days post op.  Having been put in a walking boot today (that can't be walked in), it's time to do something that won't affect my left leg from the knee down.  I'm fortunate enough to have a lower body injury training plan that will include but not limited to one legged squats, single leg deadlifts, push ups, pull ups, ring dips, ring rows, seated dumbbell and kettle bell work, jump rope, as well as lot of mobility stuff. 

This is all twisted into five days a week for as long as needed until I'm back to 100% and obviously adjusted and scaled in order to not injure myself.  The goal is to maintain a base level of fitness while recovering.


----------



## CDG (Feb 24, 2014)

Military Athlete has a program for guys recovering from a leg or arm injury.  May be worth looking into.

http://militaryathlete.com/page.php?page_ID=12&cart_category_ID=57


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 25, 2014)

CDG said:


> Military Athlete has a program for guys recovering from a leg or arm injury.  May be worth looking into.
> http://militaryathlete.com/page.php?page_ID=12&cart_category_ID=57


 



RustyShackleford said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have a lower body injury training plan.


----------



## CDG (Feb 25, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


>


 
Hahahaha.  I saw that, but was thinking it was one you came up with on your own.


----------

